# How many sets per week?



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok so I know there isn't going to be an exact answer to this question as everyone is different. But im curious to see the general workload of fellow natty's. Looking back at my first couple of years I definitely overtrained. Hitting 20 sets a week on my chest and back as well as 15 sets on both my biceps and triceps... Don't get me wrong, I seen results. But probably at a lot slower than I would have if I had reduced the workload. In the past year I have trimmed this down and now follow a schedule like this:

Chest - 16 sets (split into 2 sessions per week)

Back - 10 sets (once per week)

Legs - 10 sets (once per week)

Calves - 6 sets (once per week)

Biceps - 7 sets (split into 2 sessions per week)

Triceps - 10 sets (split into 2 sessions per week)

Shoulders - 6 sets (once per week)

I go for reps in the range of 8-10, Is this still too much? Are certain muscle groups lacking sets?

As i said above im not expecting any set in stone answers just wanting to know if im on the right tracks, especially from people with similar stats to myself:

Height - 6ft2 // Weight - 190lbs // Age - 22 // Daily Cals - 3000// Goal - Slow Bulk

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Moore606 said:


> Ok so I know there isn't going to be an exact answer to this question as everyone is different. But im curious to see the general workload of fellow natty's. Looking back at my first couple of years I definitely overtrained. Hitting 20 sets a week on my chest and back as well as 15 sets on both my biceps and triceps... Don't get me wrong, I seen results. But probably at a lot slower than I would have if I had reduced the workload. In the past year I have trimmed this down and now follow a schedule like this:
> 
> Chest - 16 sets (split into 2 sessions per week)
> 
> ...


Everybody is built different some people take more sets to grow ... some take less ... some take low reps ... some take high reps

its about getting in the gym doing the work finding out what works for u and applying it

Dont mean to sound rude


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yea I know what your saying, I just feel like after 4+ years in the gym I should know what works for me by now. Instead im still experimenting and playing about with sets, reps, techniques etc!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

well personally for me calves i hit x3 a week as there my lagging part ...

im on a push/pull/legs (Strength) --day of --- push/pull/legs (Hypertrophy)


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Big ape said:


> well personally for me calves i hit x3 a week as there my lagging part ...
> 
> im on a push/pull/legs (Strength) --day of --- push/pull/legs (Hypertrophy)


And how many sets per week are you hitting calves?


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Moore606 said:


> Yea I know what your saying, I just feel like after 4+ years in the gym I should know what works for me by now. Instead im still experimenting and playing about with sets, reps, techniques etc!


I think everyone goes through the how many sets and reps thinking.

Volume looks a bit low for me personally.

Chest 12-14 sets

Back 16-18 sets

Delts 10-12 sets

Legs 16-18 sets

Biceps and Triceps 8-12+ each.

I'll also chuck in some heavy tricep pressing after chest. Normally 4-6 sets of 3-5 reps.

If I train delts with chest I'll lower their volume to 6-8 sets.

On the flip side I have a friend who trains in the 20-25 sets per body part but with less intensity and grows very well. I don't actually know many who use less volume than me.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i hit them at the start of the workout ...

Calves workout 1 - standing calve raise - 5x5

Seated calves - 5x5

Calves workout 2 - Leg press calve raise - 4x12

standing calve raise - 4x12

Calves workout 3 - Standing calve raise 6x3

seated calve 6x3


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Big ape said:


> i hit them at the start of the workout ...
> 
> Calves workout 1 - standing calve raise - 5x5
> 
> ...


And are you seeing results with that much volume ?


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

Again, I've encountered many different people on here asking a similiar question. You need to keep it simple when you're trying to gain size. You're over complicating everything and thinking too much into what you should and shouldn't be doing. If you want to put on size, train your whole body, eat big, lift big, rest and grow.

Rest means that you don't train 7 days a week. 3-4 days a week is fine. Stop counting reps and sets. Just warm up well and concentrate on getting strong - correctly and safely.


----------

